# Thought I'd share... ***New Pics & I finally named him - Post#19***



## PeepsCA (Mar 10, 2012)

This is who I woke up to yesterday morning... I was a little surprised, he popped out almost a week earlier than my Doe usually kids!

















He's just a muttgoat (Heinz57... boer/spanish/pygmy), still pretty cute tho


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

PeepsCA said:
			
		

> This is who I woke up to yesterday morning... I was a little surprised, he popped out almost a week earlier than my Doe usually kids!
> 
> http://cdn.backyardchickens.com/7/71/711ffa6d_BabyGoat2012.jpeg
> 
> ...


Adorable. Too cute. Congrats and thank you for sharing. Are you keeping him?


----------



## elevan (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my but he's a gorgeous boy!  Congratulations!


----------



## PeepsCA (Mar 10, 2012)

*Yes*, I'm keeping him, if I can keep my Mom from "kid"napping him that is, lol. I didn't get to do any imprinting with him, cuz I missed his birth, but he already loves me and loves to be held and loved on. Some kids hit the ground completely independent and wanting nothin' to do with people, but it's absolutely impossible for me to part with the lovers. Now... gotta figure out the perfect name for him!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 10, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 10, 2012)

gotta love that solid black,


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 10, 2012)

He's adorable!  I love the pure black!


----------



## PeepsCA (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks you guys, now help me figure out a name for him, lol.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

What's him mommies name? Do you have a theme at your place?


----------



## PeepsCA (Mar 10, 2012)

Momma's name is Hershey... (the Buck's name is Elvis, but I call him Smelvis cuz he stinks lol). I had a candy bar/candy/food name theme going one year (Snickers, Oreo, Mocha, Licorice), then I took off on another tangent with names like Sparkle, Twinkle, Dazzle... then Kismet, Karma, Gypsy, Midnight, Moonlight, Twilight, Copper, Nickle... with a few oddball names here and there cuz I ran out of choices that fit any theme, lol. No theme this year, just want to name him somethin _cool_ 

And yes they (20 "MuttGoats", plus the new little guy) are here on my land, I have about 10 1/2 acres of brush and pasture that's fenced.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

PeepsCA said:
			
		

> Momma's name is Hershey... (the Buck's name is Elvis, but I call him Smelvis cuz he stinks lol). I had a candy bar/candy/food name theme going one year (Snickers, Oreo, Mocha, Licorice), then I took off on another tangent with names like Sparkle, Twinkle, Dazzle... then Kismet, Karma, Gypsy, Midnight, Moonlight, Twilight, Copper, Nickle... with a few oddball names here and there cuz I ran out of choices that fit any theme, lol. No theme this year, just want to name him somethin _cool_
> 
> And yes they (20 "MuttGoats", plus the new little guy) are here on my land, I have about 10 1/2 acres of brush and pasture that's fenced.


I thought it would be neat to call him black in another language
Itatlian - Nero
Portuguese - Preto
Hungarian - Fekete

Or other names:
Jet black
Black Beauty
Prince
If I think of more or if there is something you want to go more with, let me know. Sorry if these are bad ones. Wow you are lucky 10 1/2 acres. That's great!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2012)

Why not Heinza?


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 10, 2012)

PeepsCa nice to see you on the goat forum! (usually I talk to you on the Guinea forum)   We are getting two Nigerian's this spring.  Your new little boy is adorable      We had a black morgan stallion once and his name was Nightwatch......I immediately thought of him when I saw the picture.  Congrats!


----------



## PeepsCA (Mar 10, 2012)

All good name suggestions! (LOL @ Heinza!). I like idea of black in another language, I'll have to explore that angle more.

I was thinking about Diablo... but he's way too sweet lol. Maybe if I left him intact that would fit him eventually, lol, but he'll have to be castrated or my herd of 21 will easily double by next spring


----------



## PeepsCA (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Sassy! 

Yah I wandered over when BYC was under construction a while back, but I have been swamped with hatchin' keets lately so I haven't posted much at all here like I thought I would be able to... but I just had to share my lil guy with all the goat peoples over here! I feel like I'm breakin' the rules by posting his pics over in my Guinea thread, but I did it anyway, couldn't help it lol 

Nightwatch is a cool name, 'specially for a Stallion!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

PeepsCA said:
			
		

> All good name suggestions! (LOL @ Heinza!). I like idea of black in another language, I'll have to explore that angle more.
> 
> I was thinking about Diablo... but he's way too sweet lol. Maybe if I left him intact that would fit him eventually, lol, but he'll have to be castrated or my herd of 21 will easily double by next spring


I like the name Diablo too. Keep us updated on the name you pick, please.  Lol, yeah double indeed.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 11, 2012)

How about Cole?  (a twist on coal)  Whatever you name him, he's a beauty!


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 11, 2012)

He is so shiny and appear so soft  like a velvet!
Congratulations!


----------



## PeepsCA (Mar 21, 2012)

Well... it's not exactly the cool name I was aiming for, but I named him "Angus"... cuz it just fits him. He's black like a little angus calf  and he's silly and jumps around like a spazz like the crazy guitarist from AC/CD :bun  :bun


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 21, 2012)

It fits him! I love AC/DC 

And I think Angus means black in some language, don't really know what though


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 21, 2012)

Angus is very cute.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 21, 2012)

Very handsome fella!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Mar 21, 2012)

He's cute


----------

